
Google’s Jigsaw Was Supposed to Save the Internet - chkuendig
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb98pb/google-jigsaw-became-toxic-mess
======
EdwardDiego
> “You have the team working through a burning crisis of culture in the
> office. Once again the boss is MIA, and the first communication we get from
> him is essentially a blackface picture from his vacation? I’m not sure one
> can get more tone deaf,” a former Jigsaw employee told Motherboard.

It's not black-face, way to erase the rich cultures of Papua New Guinea. This
is like people who accuse visitors to Japan of cultural appropriation for
wearing kimonos.

~~~
anonygler
This basically sums up Google’s internal activists. They’re culturally
ignorant and always on the lookout for new forms of outrage.

The white activists effectively shouted down Chinese employees on the topic of
a Chinese Search engine.

------
InTheArena
Work is work, everything that is not work is not work. We’ve given
corporations like google and Facebook near dictatorial powers in the United
States. Not only with their own employees but American citizens as well.

Google has demanded total arbitrary adherence not to the idea of don’t be
evil, but rather don’t do anything anything that google doesn’t like - with
like having no particularly rational basis.

It’s time For corporations to be put back in their place.

------
Lowkeyloki
_While trying to save the internet from censorship, extremists, and
hackers[...]_

How can you combat censorship and extremist speech at the same time?

~~~
InTheArena
By defining anything that you don’t agree with as extemist speech, and
deciding that you are the only person who gets to decide what legitimate
speech is.

------
smitty1e
Technology is mechanism; there is no salvation in mechanism.

~~~
twic
That would be a phenomenal name for a punk album.

~~~
EdwardDiego
"No salvation in mechanisms" would also work for an industrial album title.

------
bassman9000
"google" and "save the internet" are 201X favorite oxymoron.

